# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hypertrofische cardiomyopathie - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Korte beschrijving*
De term hypertrofische cardiomyopathie betekent 'ziekte van de hartspier, waarbij deze (gedeeltelijk of geheel) verdikt raakt'.

Als geen andere oorzaak voor de verdikking wordt gevonden, zoals een lang bestaande hoge bloeddruk, is het zeer waarschijnlijk dat sprake is van een erfelijke vorm van HCM. Ook als HCM in de naaste familie voorkomt, is het waarschijnlijk dat sprake is van deze erfelijke vorm.

De vorm die erfelijk bepaald is, is een relatief veel voorkomende aandoening. Men schat dat tussen de 1 op 500 en 1 op 1000 volwassenen bij cardiologisch onderzoek verschijnselen van deze aandoening heeft. Niet iedereen heeft ook klachten hiervan.
*
Wat zijn de verschijnselen?* *Hoe kunnen deze behandeld worden?*
Als er wel klachten van HCM zijn, kunnen deze bestaan uit een verminderd uithoudingsvermogen, pijn op de borst of het optreden van ritmestoornissen. Hartritmestoornissen (vooral het veel te snel slaan van het hart) kunnen leiden tot duizeligheid, flauwvallen en soms tot plotseling overlijden. Het langzaam dikker worden van de hartspier gaat het hele leven door. De eerste verschijnselen van HCM treden meestal niet voor het tiende levensjaar op, in sommige families begint de aandoening pas na het dertigste jaar. Er zijn verschillende behandelingsmogelijkheden, uiteraard afhankelijk van de verschijnselen bij de individuele patiënt. Soms worden medicijnen voorgeschreven, in andere (zeldzame) gevallen kan het nodig zijn een pacemaker of inwendige defibrillator (ICD) te implanteren. Dit is een pacemaker die niet alleen zorgt dat bij een te trage hartslag het hart wordt gestimuleerd, het bewaakt ook het hartritme, zodat bij een dodelijk snel ritme, het een electrische schok geeft om het normale ritme te herstellen. Ook is een operatie, of een behandeling met alcohol (ingespoten in de verdikte hartspier) soms mogelijk. De behandeling is gericht op het verminderen van klachten en het voorkomen van complicaties. Ook worden wanneer de verdikking een bepaalde ernst heeft bereikt leefregels voorgeschreven, waarbij in het algemeen wordt aangeraden overbelasting te vermijden, zoals het vermijden van piekbelasting en het afzien van competitiesport. De ziekte kan nog niet worden genezen.

*Diagnose*
Soms is bij een patiënt met HCM sprake van een hartruis. Ook zijn meestal veranderingen op het elektrocardiogram (ECG of hartfilmpje)) te zien. De diagnose kan meestal worden bevestigd door het maken van een echo van het hart. Hierop is de verdikking over het algemeen goed te zien. Ook kan nagegaan worden of er problemen zijn met het uitpompen van het bloed in de aorta (lichaamsslagader) en of de hartkleppen goed functioneren.

Als de diagnose HCM is gesteld, is aanvullend cardiologisch onderzoek mogelijk om de kans op complicaties in te schatten. Het gaat dan bijvoorbeeld om een 24-uur ECG (Holteronderzoek) en om inspanningsonderzoek (fiets- of loopproef) en soms een MRI (magneetscan) en bloedonderzoek (BNP meting). Indien er in een familie sprake is van een ernstige vorm van HCM, wordt aan naaste verwanten (ouders, kinderen, broers, zusters) ook vaak onderzoek geadviseerd en aangeboden.

Kinderen van HCM-patiënten hoeven niet van jongsaf cardiologisch te worden gecontroleerd. Daar zijn geen vaste regels voor, maar wij raden cardiologische screening vanaf ongeveer het tiende jaar aan, of eerder indien een kind competitiesport wil gaan bedrijven en/of familieleden heeft waarbij de ziekte op jonge leeftijd tot uiting kwam.

*Overerving*
HCM is een erfelijke aandoening. De manier van overerven wordt autosomaal dominant genoemd. Voor de kinderen van iemand met (de aanleg) voor HCM betekent dit, dat zij elk 50% (1 op 2) kans hebben de aanleg voor de aandoening te erven. Dit geldt voor zonen en voor dochters. Deze kans is niet te beïnvloeden. Niet iedereen die de aanleg heeft voor HCM, hoeft hiervan klachten te ervaren. Soms is de HCM wel aanwezig bij de patiënt zelf, maar niet bij een van de ouders. De ziekte is dan bij hem of haar begonnen. Ook in die gevallen kan er sprake zijn van erfelijkheid en kan een drager de aanleg doorgeven aan zijn of haar kinderen.

Op dit moment is er een aantal erffactoren in het DNA (zogeheten genen) bekend, die HCM veroorzaken, maar nog niet alle genen zijn gevonden. De bekendste, en voor de praktijk op dit moment belangrijkste, genen heten het myosine bindend eiwit type C (MYBPC3), het bèta-myosine zware keten gen (MYH7) en het troponine-T gen (zeldzaam maar vaak leidend tot ernstige hartritmestoornissen). Of dit onderzoek wordt ingezet is afhankelijk van de ernst van het beeld, de grootte van de familie en soms van de wens van de patiënt of de controlerende cardioloog.

Vooral in families met een ernstige vorm van HCM (ernstig vanwege kans op plotseling overlijden) is het erg belangrijk om DNA-dragerschapsonderzoek bij familieleden te kunnen doen, gezien de kans op plotselinge hartdood en de noodzaak tot preventie hiervan.

*Presymptomatische diagnostiek*
In families waar de mutatie bekend is, kan bij mensen zonder klachten van de aanleg voor HCM nagekeken worden of ze de aanleg voor HCM bij zich dragen. Er wordt dan bloed afgenomen, waaruit DNA-diagnostiek kan worden verricht. Na zes tot acht weken volgt de uitslag. Dit noemt men présymptomatische diagnostiek.

Als iemand zonder klachten op deze manier te weten komt dat hij of zij de aanleg voor HCM bij zich draagt, kan dit onder meer gevolgen hebben voor werk en verzekeringen. Voordat de diagnostiek wordt ingezet, worden daarom de voor- en nadelen hiervan met de aanvrager besproken. Zoals eerder gezegd, kan in bepaalde families ook onderzoek van het hart worden aangeboden.

*Psychosociale ondersteuning*
Aan de poliklinieken Cardiogenetica (in academische ziekenhuizen) zijn een aantal psychosociaal medewerkers verbonden, die veel ervaring hebben met het begeleiden van mensen die vragen hebben over het omgaan en leven met een erfelijke (hart)ziekte. Indien u naar een van deze poliklinieken verwezen wordt, kunt u contact met één van hen opnemen om een afspraak te maken. Als kinderen worden getest, wordt begeleiding door de psychosociaal medewerkers actief aangeboden. 

_Bron: www.erfelijkheid.nl_

----------

